# Rubber on edge of plow



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried to put a hardened rubber on the edge of their plow? I have seen this done to help with wet snow, but I wonder how long it would last for and also how to attach. I would guess you could washer and bolt it through the blade, but not sure.

Let me know if you have tried and how it worked out for you. Also where can you get the hardened rubber.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rubber Squeege*

Deere makes a rubber squeege attachment that mounts on their blades. It is hardened rubber and could probably be used on any blade although new mounting holes would be required. 

I like it. It does a great job on wet, slushy snow when clearing my asphalt drive and pad. A good complement to my Honda two-stage blower. It also prevents pavement scraping on uneven surfaces. The only downside I see is that it prevents really getting down into icey surfaces as well as the steel edge. 

The Deere squeege is rather pricey at about $80 - 90 but I am happy with it. I am sure you could easily make one yourself out of 3/8 - 1/2" rubber stock.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the deere squgee. I paid about $60 for it. I have never used it... I can tell you how it works after our next snow storm


Adam


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

I put a couple strips of conveyor belt (each a 1/4" thick) under the steel cutting edge of our plow blade a couple years ago. To date I have yet to turn over the rubber to expose the the other half and expect to go another year or two with the current edge. My install is on a JD 48" plow.

Basically the two rubber blades, from a gravel pit conveyor belt, were cut the same width as the plow blade (48") and 7" wide. The 7" allows you to center mount the rubber blades under the steel cutting edge you now have on the tractor. You will need longer bolts (additional 1/2") for the blade mounting after you put the rubber under the existing steel blade. As you wear down the rubber, just flip it over to expose a new edge. You will not need the skids that you used for the steel cutting edge much since the unit rides well on the rubber. I left mine on though and in the same position thinking the rubber might wear fast. It has not, and the skid shoes never hit the ground which saves lots of wear on the shoes.

The rubber blades work great in all conditions except cutting into packed snow. They really excell in preserving your blacktop drive, and the grass along side the drive as you push the snow out onto it. One of the main reasons I put these on was to keep my son from plowing up the yard with the steel cutting edge that came with the plow blade. It worked!! The rubber also seems to stiffen in the cold which helps.

Total cost for the upgrade was around $3.00 for the new bolts. The conveyor belt was free from a local gravel pit, they go through lots of it and always have some scrap around. I have heard of others using cow mats from TSC and other supply houses. Some plow supply companies also sell a white plastic blade for full size Meyers plow blades, and the like, that can be adapted to your tractor. I checked those out but the cost was prohibitive at around $75.00+.

Hope this helps!!
Kevin


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is a photo of the rubber blade(s) I install a couple years ago. 

By the way, all it takes to cut the conveyor belt is a craft knife.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Didn't know if I could put two pictures on one reply. Here is a photo of the finished apron job after a 12" snow yesterday. The apron is 40x60' for reference.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Squeaky clean !! I plan on adding on to my plow next weekend. I found a cheap source for matting. The local livestock supply (Agway) sells mats for the inside of cow/horse stalls. $25/ 4x4 mat. Plenty for a lifetime of strips.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

leolav: The 7" width measurement left me with a rubber edge about 21/2" below the existing steel cutter edge when the new rubber was mounted with the holes drilled in the center of the rubber. Just use your steel cutter edge for a template for the holes.

You'll love the way it saves the drive, grass, steel cutting edge and skid shoes!

Kevin


----------

